# Backpacking the AT



## ctracyverizon (May 26, 2011)

We are planning a 4 day backpack trip on the AT through Grayson Highlands State Park in VA.

We have done it numerous times dog-less but will have summit with us on this trip. He does great on overnighters.

One of the things that got us to get a vizsla was seeing this vid of a hiker who did an AT through hike with his vizsla.

I love watching it and you see him going through the section we will be on with the little horses.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lif6o8iE5cA


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah, that's a great video! Sounds like you have a nice hike lined up, too! I love your dog's outfit and little boots... So cute!


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

What a great video - I am inspired! I live in Maine and I might just have to take Finch on a short AT hike this summer!


----------



## Keneomac (Oct 12, 2010)

We did a three day hike of the AT in New Hampshire with our V. He loved it and we would do it again if we hadn't moved to Colorado!

Have a blast!


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Anyone know what the first song was in the video??? Would love to know.


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

born36 said:


> Anyone know what the first song was in the video??? Would love to know.



It was "Worn out Shoes" by Joe Purdy.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

finch said:


> born36 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know what the first song was in the video??? Would love to know.
> ...


Thanks Finchy!!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Such a great video!! Hope you guys have an awesome hike this time around. I've noticed that everything is always a little better with our Vizslas! ;D


----------

